# Scanner



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Anybody can tell me which scanner can I use for my car (altima 2003, 2.5L)
Actron brand for example ?


----------



## olivamogar (5 mo ago)

A mechanic may be able to help you out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

freddy la menace said:


> Anybody can tell me which scanner can I use for my car (altima 2003, 2.5L)
> Actron brand for example ?


Actron is a good portable scanning tool.









Amazon.com: Actron CP9660 PocketScan Plus ABS/OBD II/CAN Scan Tool for 1996 and Newer Vehicles, Orange : Automotive


Buy Actron CP9660 PocketScan Plus ABS/OBD II/CAN Scan Tool for 1996 and Newer Vehicles, Orange: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

